# Flood Fest 2013



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

We have finally gotten together and selected 4/6/2013 for the date. This hopefully will be early enough to not interfere with spring sports.

WISCRS
RR1 Box 72B
Gladstone, IL

4/6/2013

Doors open at 8 am

IROC Thunderstorm - on Bluffdale Bullet and Blackrose Raceway - Combined Points for both races will be the winner, and gets first pick. (Cars will be given away to the top 4 and fifth car will be drawn for)

Fray on Gladstone Roadcourse

Skinny Fray on Gladstone Roadcourse – Production Muscle Cars (1960 to 1972). If there is a questionable body it will be voted on by the racers at the race.

Rules can be found at Flood Fest 2013 Rules

$25.00 Entry Fee includes all 4 races and lunch. We will use $5.00 for lunch, $10.00 for the IROC Thunderstorm races, $5.00 for Fray, and $5.00 for Skinny Fray. We will be paying out in track bucks for both Fray classes and the IROC race will have the cars being given away as the race prizes.

Everyone will walk away with something for their day of racing.

Rules can be found at WISCRS or by scanning the code on the attached flyer.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Box plaques have been ordered.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I am starting the sign up sheet for the Flood Fest 2013:

1 - Paul Baltz
2 - Mark Baker
3 - Brian Rosenberg
4 - Tara Rosenberg
5 - Ron Shaerer
6 - Daniel Rothwell
7 -


----------

